# Breakfast Fatty Question - Here it is w/ Qview



## otownkyle (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for the help on the breakfast fatty. I ended up scrambling the eggs prior to rolling and they turned out perfect. Here's the Qview:

The Ingredients: Scrambled eggs, Cheese & Shrooms






































A couple of notes:

Since this was my first Fatty (and definitely not my last) I have a another question:

Do you throw the sausage chub in the freezer for a little while to firm it up? Mine was a little mushy and not the easiest to roll around the stuffing. I took it straight from the refrigerator.

Thanks again for the input and making something NEW a big hit at the breakfast table!!!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 2, 2010)

Looks great. I do put mine in the freezer to let it firm up.


----------



## celticgladiator (Aug 2, 2010)

look great!!! yummo, i'm getting ready to fire up the smoker and make some myself!


----------



## new2que (Aug 3, 2010)

glad I can be the one to share this with you! http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/fattie-piston

it's called a fatty piston and its glorious.  I made my own last week and tried it out, it worked great.  Ours was chorizo, egg, orange pepper and cheddar.  We did it all up in a skillet the night before and packed it into the piston to sit overnight.  the sausage had also been pre-rolled the night before so we had two cold ingrediants... the thing rolled like a charm and smoked to perfection.  I'd check it out.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 3, 2010)

I second the fatty piston - I did a trade with cowgirl for one of hers and I love it - I too like to put the meat in the freezer for a bit.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Aug 3, 2010)

Looks Great!

I throw mine in the Freezer for a bit as well...


----------



## chefrc (Aug 7, 2010)

I hope you smoked it, Cause I have Wood!!!


----------

